# Practice Schedule...



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I cant say that I have ever really met any pros in person, so Ive never had the opportunity to pick thier brains. Though Id love the chance to sit down with Reo some time. 

In any case, there has been something that has been bouncing around in my head for a while, and I thought this would be a great place to ask the professionals...

What is your pracitce schedule, or routine like? Im sure for the pros who are able to shoot full time, and not have to work like Reo does now, theres got to be at least a 4hr day of practice every day... but how about you... how many hours do you put in to keep yourself on top?

Special bounus question....:wink:
HOW do you practice.. do you just fling arrows, or do you do 'cyclical practice' (work on some aspect, then move to something else, rotating on the problem areas), or do you just practice how you play?

I was just mainly being curious, hoping one day, I could make a little money doing this, and was wondering what kind of time the pros put in....

Thanks...

B~ :darkbeer:


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

i practice whenever I can, with a busy work schedule and owning and running an archery shop, it can be tough to find time... but when i practice, I focus on just trying to make the best possible shot each and every time. If i feel i have executed a weak or poor shot... I will try to focus more on the next shot. Its alot easier to do this if your shooting dots vs 3-D, because your shooting alot more arrows. On a 3 spot target, I try to make it thru the end without a weak shot. If i make it thru the end without a weak shot and an arrow is out of the 10 ring, then I know that its a good possibility that specific arrow may need the nock turned to the next fletching (unless i've gone thru all 3 fletchings, then i switch arrows out). I don't try to focus so much on my aiming because your eyes and brain will automatically focus your dot in the center... pin float is inevitable... so i try to compensate for it with my stabilizer weight setup and v-bar positioning. something to think about. Good luck and X'em out


----------

